# Metal roofing and snow problem



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I live where we often get a lot of snow and recently got a new metal roof (2 falls ago). When the snow on the north side builds to a few feet it all comes avalanching down into my front yard. I get piles of snow 6 feet high outside my kitchen and living room, and worse, my driveway. I have _got _to do something about this and my contractor won't even return my calls.

What are my options here? Put something textured, over the metal, to hold the snow? Re-roof the frikking thing? Shoot my contractor?  

Thanks for any help/advice you all can give me.

Greg


----------



## DBS01 (Mar 4, 2005)

*snow guards*

we use a product from http://www.snow-guards.com/

on their site they can help you "size" your snow guard requirements or call them they can help you determin which size, the spacing and locations for the snow guards.

these polycarbinate pieces "glue" to your roof and when properly placed they will stop the snow from avalanching down on the ground. most of the snow will have to melt off. 

there are also many other snow guards avialable. but these are what we use and have found work the best for the best price.


GOOD LUCK
:Thumbs:


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Greg in Idaho said:


> ..my contractor won't even return my calls...What are my options here?...Shoot my contractor?...


I can't imagine why your contractor wouldn't return your calls. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

I agree that it does not make sense. It also does not make sense if somebody suggests it is his fault.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

AaronB. said:


> I agree that it does not make sense.


He got his money 2 years ago, I guess that's all that mattered to him, he didn't want some hassle. But I even explained to him, in my 3rd message to his machine (he _is _kind of a 1 man operation, hiring teams as needed, I guess, but it is a regular business, not a "handy-man or fly-by-night), that this snow thing was intolerable for me and could we come up with someway to alleviate the problem. I never got belligerent or nasty or even blaming, I was just "Please can we see what we can do about this."



AaronB. said:


> It also does not make sense if somebody suggests it is his fault.


Sorry, I meant the shooting part just for a little levity, and also for not returning my calls.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

AaronB. said:


> It also does not make sense if somebody suggests it is his fault.


Really?! Let's side aside, for the moment, the notion that 'fault' needs to be assigned. Let's just ask who should raise issue of the need to install something both as simple and as critical as snow guards - the untrained homeowner or the professional roofer? Hmmmm? Let's see? Still thinking...

Greg, I just came back from a shopping center that has a sloped metal roof. Lots and lots of snow guards like those mentioned by DBS01 - looked like 'The Queen' style. Seems like a pretty simple fix to your concern.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks PipeGuy, for the understanding _and _support. Sounds like the snow guards are the way to go.

Thank you all.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

Greg, there are four ways to handle snow on a metal roof: 

Snow-stoppers like Alpine
Snow deflectors
Snow Fences
Non-sliding surfaces (granulated steel, etc.)
Snow-stoppers will hold the snow in place, up to a point. Snow will still come off, but usually in smaller chunks (not avalance).

Snow deflectors are angled metal pieces that deflect the snow from the dangerous areas (such as a doorway) to a less dangerous area. These are usually installed in an inverted V style.

Snow fences hold the snow in place along the eave, and need to be engineered to hold a lot of weight. Necessary if you MUST prevent the snow from coming down from the roof.

Granulated steel or similar material will have a non-slide surface, and will hold the snow in place, similar to asphalt.

A good installer/dealer should be able to figure out the right combination for each house.

I am not a big fan of glue-on stoppers as I have seen too many get ripped right off the panels. As well, some panels are not well attached, and while the glue holds well, the panel gets ripped off. My preference is to have the snow load supported by two or three 4-6 inch steel bolts fastened to the rafters (not sheathing). Of course, to do this, you have to pierce the roofing material, but you should have Ice-and-water shield below the panel, and an excellent caulk (solonastic 150 or equivalent) on the top.


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

*neil*

just tell the little lady. "Honey i had to buy the plow attachment for the new truck." nothing say's christmas like a new tool except 6' of snow


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Another source which is local for you (Lindon, UT). www.trasnowbrackets.com They have the engineering studies/charts for all of their products.
Jim


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Pipe guy, 

Snow guards are optional, period. If you wan them, them have them installed. To think it is the roofers fault (not necessarily the case here) is like saying......The ice cream guy didnt put sprinkles on my ice cream. Did you ask for them? No, but he should have known. 

What do you do again, pipe guy?


----------

